
When Medicaid Takes Everything You Own - hprotagonist
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/10/when-medicaid-takes-everything-you-own/596671/
======
masonic
"Bill clinton signed the Medicaid Estate Recovery Program into law as part of
his deficit-reduction act in 1993. Previously, states had the right to seek
repayment for Medicaid debts; the new law made it mandatory. ... Politicians
such as then–House Speaker Newt Gingrich..."

That's a flat lie they did there.

Gingrich wasn't Speaker until _1995_. Anything Clinton signed in 1993 came
through a Democrat-controlled House _and_ Senate.

